# Eclipse startet nicht mehr (eclipse.exe beendet sich selbst)?



## Maik.Neumann (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

mein Eclipse beendet sich selbst. Ich sehe zwar noch "Loading Workbench", aber dann beendet sich der Prozess Eclipse.exe sofort und gibt auch keinerlei Fehlermeldungen aus.

Ich benutze Kepler.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun könnte?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## njans (20. Mai 2014)

> “workspaceLoaction/.metadata/.log”


da sollte eine Log Fiel sein, da sollte dann auch stehen, was eclipse nicht mag.


----------



## Maik.Neumann (20. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Beitrag!

Ich sehe im Moment kein Logfile in meinem Eclipseordner. Wie nennt sich denn dieses Logfile im Allgemeinen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Maik.Neumann (20. Mai 2014)

Ok, hab das Logfile doch noch gefunden, hier ein Auszug aus dem File:


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench 4 2 2014-05-20 14:08:13.665
!MESSAGE Problems occurred when invoking code from plug-in: "org.eclipse.ui.workbench".
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Plug-in "org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui.sdk.scheduler" was unable to instantiate class "org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.ui.sdk.scheduler.AutomaticUpdateScheduler".
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.throwException(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:186)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:905)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin$1.run(WorkbenchPlugin.java:282)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:70)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin.createExtension(WorkbenchPlugin.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EarlyStartupRunnable.getExecutableExtension(EarlyStartupRunnable.java:117)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EarlyStartupRunnable.run(EarlyStartupRunnable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:42)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$55.run(Workbench.java:2555)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:53)
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.ui.sdk.scheduler.AutomaticUpdateScheduler.<init>(AutomaticUpdateScheduler.java:73)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:184)
	... 11 more
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.registry 4 1 2014-05-20 14:08:13.665
!MESSAGE Plug-in "org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui.sdk.scheduler" was unable to instantiate class "org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.ui.sdk.scheduler.AutomaticUpdateScheduler".
!STACK 0
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.ui.sdk.scheduler.AutomaticUpdateScheduler.<init>(AutomaticUpdateScheduler.java:73)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:184)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:905)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin$1.run(WorkbenchPlugin.java:282)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:70)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin.createExtension(WorkbenchPlugin.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EarlyStartupRunnable.getExecutableExtension(EarlyStartupRunnable.java:117)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EarlyStartupRunnable.run(EarlyStartupRunnable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:42)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$55.run(Workbench.java:2555)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:53)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.registry 4 1 2014-05-20 14:08:13.666
!MESSAGE Plug-in "org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui.sdk.scheduler" was unable to instantiate class "org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.ui.sdk.scheduler.AutomaticUpdateScheduler".
!STACK 0
```


----------



## njans (20. Mai 2014)

eclipse won't start but no error is shown - Stack Overflow
Da sind ein paar Lösungen vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Ananaskirsche (24. Mai 2014)

Bei mir beheben sich solche Fehler wenn man Eclipse einfach neu runterläd und installiert. Schon Versucht?

WICHTIG: workbench exportieren


----------

